# Baby pigeon won't leave nest



## mickbarb (May 9, 2011)

For the past two or three years pigeons have nested on our balcony in urban New Jersey. This year only one of the two eggs hatched. The baby pigeon has grown nicely and looks healthy (almost like a full-grown pigeon), BUT he (or she?) is now about three weeks old and has NEVER ventured out of the crate where he nests. I recall from our previous pigeons that at an even younger age they started to venture out, testing their ability to walk and then fly. I have not wanted to intervene or interfere, but this morning I lifted the crate and moved it away from the wall. The little guy IMMEDIATELY hopped out and hovered in the corner by the wall. I put the crate back to offer him some protection. Today when I returned from work, several hours later, there he was, in the same scared-looking place, up against the wall! Is there anything I can or should do???? Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Have you seen him fly?

Are the parents feeding him? Any sign he is getting fed, any poops where he sits?

Not sure of when ferals fledge but homing pigeons fledge about 4 weeks.

It could be a health issue and he needs some intervention. Pigeons will act like they are fine when they are sick, so looks can be deceiving.


----------



## mickbarb (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply! No, I haven't seen him fly, but I've seen him flap his wings. And yes, up till now at least one of the parents has been coming (and I assume feeding him, because he has grown quite fast, as baby pigeons do). It's interesting you say that he may look healthy but actually be sick. It's just that his behavior is strange, because he is so fearful of leaving the spot where he was born. He has only changed his sitting position ... that's all. What kind of intervention is possible? Or perhaps it's a little too soon to say that's necessary?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If the bird is just 3 weeks old IT is not ready to fly yet. Maybe another 10 days or 15 days As it has to be able to fly well enough. At 3 weeks it will drop like a rock. Sounds like you want it gone I would after it leaves then do something to not let the birds nest there agin If that is the case. But just wait a couple more weeks And it should be able to fly some


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

re lee said:


> ....... Sounds like you want it gone I would after it leaves then do something to not let the birds nest there agin If that is the case.......


I dont think thats the case, since micbarb has said theyve had them for nesting their for 3 years, I think its more a case of concern for the bird as it is acting differently to their normal routine.


----------



## mickbarb (May 9, 2011)

*back to my fearful pigeon*

It's really great that there are so many attentive pigeon lovers out there! I had no idea I could get so much advice so quickly to my queries about my little pigeon. Quazar is right ... and Re Lee is wrong ... I am not at all impatient for the baby to fly away and leave, but rather after two previous years of watching how the babies behave who have nested on our balcony, I am concerned that this one is so totally unwilling or unable to move away from the nest. I certainly will wait and see if there are any changes ... but IF the pigeon just continues to hover fearfully in the corner, I'm still wondering if there is anything we can do to encourage it a little bit to try venturing away from that place a bit. But no ... to repeat ... I don't want anything bad to happen to the pigeon and I am not waiting for him to leave ... I just want to see him thrive and act like a more "normal" pigeon!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, I would agree on both counts.

3 weeks isn't old at all...as long as Mom and Dad are still visiting and feeding, I wouldn't be concerned. I have had some babies here who were quite the adventurous types, but an equal number which were very, very shy and not particularly confident.

So, I would think that if she/he still stays sessile after 4+ weeks, then maybe there is some concern to be had (or if you notice the Parents neglecting him/her).


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

The fact that he is the only one means that he doesnt have to compete for food, so will probably grow slightly faster than if there was two of them.
Young pigeons like to stay where they think they are safe so that is probably why he goes back to the corner.
Ive just rescued a young one that fell from a bridge, he was huddled in the corner of the road against the bridge wall about 6" from the traffic, but their instinct being what it is, when I approached he tried first to get into the wall, then ran along the length of the road, but still huddling into the wall.
Keep a close eye on it, just to be sure it is still getting fed. As it gets older, the parents may leave it unattended for longer. Once it is ready to fly it will, and will probably follow its dad to learn how to look for food etc.
You could leave some seed scattered near the nest, and some fresh water, it may save the parents travelling as far to get food, but they still have their routine feeding places they will visit anyway.


----------



## mickbarb (May 9, 2011)

Quazar and Jaye, thanks for replies and all the information ... it's all helping put this little pigeon in perspective. Interesting note that since only one is being fed (since the other egg never hatched) that he is growing faster. And encouraging to know that just because he seems so insecure now doesn't necessarily mean he won't eventually be fine. What kind of seeds should I put out for him to nibble on?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The parents like to wean their babies around 30 days. But the babies might still ask for food from their dad another 1-2 more weeks. They can't fly at 3 weeks old. Even at 4 weeks old, they can't maintain full flight momentum. Around the 5th-6th week, then maybe you should expect the birds to be flying.

It is true that one baby raised grows faster than if there were two babies. The only one baby gets feed a lot more so it grows faster.


----------



## mickbarb (May 9, 2011)

Thanks, RodSD. Update: last night the pigeon moved back into his nest, and this morning he was sitting back in the corner near the nest. I guess that is progress??? Anyway, I just put out a little dish with water, and I'm wondering if I can leave out some unroasted unsalted sunflower seeds, either in shells or without shells. Or do I need to buy some special kind of seeds for him? By the way, my husband says he first noticed the chick while I was away (around April 13 ... I came back home on the 25th) ... so he was probably born even before that ... It was cold and the parents were actually still sitting on the baby even after the egg hatched. So he probably is at least a month old by now. Have a good day, everyone, and thanks!


----------



## mickbarb (May 9, 2011)

*The Pigeon has Flown!*

Dear Pigeon Friends, thanks again to all of you for your advice and encouragement. Indeed, the baby pigeon started to fly just a few days after I started to write about him (and by the way, is there any way I can tell if it's a he or a she????). This past Sunday Baby followed Mama to a nearby electricity pole, and the rest is history. When he returns from flight, he still likes to go huddle in his safe corner, but a bit less so each day. Now that he's nearly totally independent his parents seem to be starting to create a nest for another set of eggs. I hope so. It's been really great seeing Baby grow up and fly despite what seemed like so much fear. Interestingly, in the period when Baby wasn't moving, seemed like only Mama came by, to chirp and probably to encourage him (and feed him). But from today, as I said, both adults have been hanging around the nest. And I did take your advice and put out water and some seeds, which got eaten. Amazing how much character and personality these pigeons have if you start to really watch them.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Sounds good. Sounds normal !


----------



## mickbarb (May 9, 2011)

Yes, Jaye.


----------



## Don Fischer (May 13, 2011)

Although it is probably very normal, I think us humans try to read things into wildlife to quickly. We know what is we think we see but nature has it's own way and usually allowing nature to run its course is the best way. I had two chicks that were out and around all over the loft recently. Two more hatched a week later acted like the one described here. Those two would hide in the deepest corner they could find. Now they fly all over the place. If I'm not carefull at feeding time these guys will run over the top of me. We may not understand but nature does have its way. Sometimes it can use a little help but usually it is best left alone.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm glad there was a happy ending to this thread and baby made it away


----------



## mickbarb (May 9, 2011)

Well, I've certainly learned a lot about pigeons from all of you! Thanks again. Now that the baby (not such a baby anymore!) is so independent, he still hangs out a lot on the balcony with mom and pop who are cooing up a storm ... guess they're planning on hatching a couple more eggs. It's such fun watching him fly with so much confidence ... that scared little creature is no more! It helped me so much to understand that different baby pigeons have different personalities.


----------

